# my bad drawings! ;p



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i was bored so i decided to draw some!!
now im a pretty bad drawer and my hand started hurting so these arnt the best!
IF you want me to draw one for you i can! 
also my halfmoon kinda looks like a VT because i messed up. 
they are just cartoon bettas and dont have a whole lot of detail.
so here they are! 
this is my favorite one! 










VT









this is my messed up HM! i can do better!










i can also do double tails but im working on those! ;p hope you liked them!! XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

"bump"


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

They are SO CUTE!!! Like little chibi bettas!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol thank you! It was fun drawing them! 
Anyone who wants one can ask!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

Awww, they are adorable! <33 I totally want you to draw one for me, but Alfred is so camera shy. If I manage to get a good photo of him, would you draw him for me? ;v;


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Sure! Just post the picture when you get it!


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, those are like betta Pokemon! Could u draw one for me? Here's Blooey...


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG these are sooo cute! Draw me one, please?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay! I'm working on them! Post them later tomorrow! XD which one would you like?


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I mailed you XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Done with blooey almost done with MoonSandOwls!

Edit:done with all of them! Anyone else?


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Done with blooey almost done with MoonSandOwls!
> 
> Edit:done with all of them! Anyone else?


Thanks! Can't wait!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

awesome thanks


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

There cute!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

here are the drawings!


this is Kevrons VT Blooey!! i dont know why i outlined it in red! 











this is moonsand0wls drawing of sasuke! his colors were a little tricky!! 










if you dont like them i can redo it and you can tell me what you want! no hard feelings!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

These are soooooooo cute  thankss!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

happy you like it! :-D


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

Awww! They look so cute, madmonahan!
I finally managed to take a picture of Alfred. He didn't like my camera so I had to use my ipad. ^^; Two pictures cause you can't really see his tail in the other one.


















Thanks so much for doing this, BTW, madmonahan! Seriously, very cool of you!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ok ill start on it soon! :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> ok ill start on it soon! :-D


It wouldn't let me edit.

I finished Alfred! Upload it soon!
Does anyone else want one?
I love to draw these for people!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

drawing for MintyFreshMangos! alfred! it was hard to match his color but i hope you like it! if not you know what to do!!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

I love it, madmonahan! Thank you so much! ;v; I wish I had another color of betta for you, since all of the ones that you drew are blue!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

glad you like it!!! i hope some more people ask for some! XD


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

Can you draw one for my cousin, Shi? Here is one of her baby bettas: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4530 Her name is Booger. XD Boo for short but I like Booger more.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

hhmm....i dont know because she doesnt have any solid color but i can TRY!!!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

XDXD Thank yoooouu! I know you can make it look awesome! <33 I know she doesn't have color, she is kinda a clear thing right now! Hopefully she will get some color later on.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks like she's getting some yellow! And thank you!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ok so this isnt very good, i tried my best!!! 
mintyfreshmangos

a little too yellow but this was hard!










if you dont like you know the drill!


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> here are the drawings!
> 
> 
> this is Kevrons VT Blooey!! i dont know why i outlined it in red!
> ...


Wow thank-you so much! It's so nice of you to do this for all of us :-D and you're so quick about it! I'm gonna save it to put in my picture album!


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> I mailed you XD


:shock:Sasuke??! Do u watch Naruto?? I'm an addict too! I've been watching Naruto for the past 7 years! Are u all caught up with the anime?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevron56 said:


> Wow thank-you so much! It's so nice of you to do this for all of us :-D and you're so quick about it! I'm gonna save it to put in my picture album!


Thank you happy you like it!
I hope more people will
Ask I like to draw these! XD


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Thank you happy you like it!
> I hope more people will
> Ask I like to draw these! XD


I had to make it my avatar!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevron56 said:


> I had to make it my avatar!


Very happy you like it! I can dew more for anyone who's wants! I might not get it finished as fast because ill be busy with thanksgiving!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> ok so this isnt very good, i tried my best!!!
> mintyfreshmangos
> 
> a little too yellow but this was hard!
> ...


Awww! It looks great, you! ;v; Thank you so much for drawing this seriously! <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You welcome! I was a litte iffy but if you like it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

after 6 hours in the car i had time to draw alot! i even have drawn a double-tail! im thinking about posting a new thread on my drawings! because i like to draw for people, and my drawings have gotten so much better!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

These are so cute! Could you draw one of my male betta Comet and maybe my female Celestia if you have time. They are in my album. Thanks


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ok i will! i will have to post them later because i cant upload any photos now, but i will post them as soon as possible!!!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Kevron56 said:


> :shock:Sasuke??! Do u watch Naruto?? I'm an addict too! I've been watching Naruto for the past 7 years! Are u all caught up with the anime?


LOL! I'm a huuuuuge Anime fan! Infact most of my Betta are named after Anime characters!! Ponyo, Sasuke and Katara.  Only Kaida isn't. All my others shall be, too, though.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

leopardfire sorry i have not posted them, just got home. i will finish and post either today or tomorrow!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol they are sooo chubby! I <3 them


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

megaredize said:


> lol they are sooo chubby! I <3 them


Lol the first ones I drew are more chubby but I make better ones now!  thank you!!


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

If only you had magic color pencils that can bring drawings to life then surely I'll ask you to sell your bettas to me. Haha.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol XD 

I wont be able to finish the drawings because I have come down all of a sudden with a fever. I'm weak and tired, I'm sorry but I will try to finish as soon as possible!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry that you don't feel good. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I feel guilty making you wait so long! I'm feeling better today so I may be able to finish and post them in a few days! Sorry!!!


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello madmonahan! I love your drawings!!! <3 they are so adorable
Could you draw Kenshi? 
He is my avatar


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes I can  
Ugh! We are going on a retreat this weekend so I will not get the chance to upload them! I will finish them and post AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm going to the doctor soon because today was a HORRIBLE day! I can not eat and can barely drink! I'm so very sorry, it's starting to sound like an excuse but I'm not getting any better!  the drawing might not get done for awhile but I hope to get better and finish them!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

You can take your time. I don't want you to feel pressured to complete it when your sick. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

this is *way overdue!!! *but i got the drawings done! 

Leopardfire:
View attachment 71305








Lunastar:







they are out of order.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you! It's super cute


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

yep! lunas was a little hard because of it being the avatar, not a close up.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey! Can you draw my betta too?  it like a trade! ha! deathwing is in my albums. if not its cool


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I might be able to but no more after that! Maybe I will make a thread some other time for more drawings!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry totally forgot about this thread!!  I'm sorry I can't draw him for you. Been so busy and so many things I have to do. Sorry.


----------

